
Nginx module by Google for rewriting web pages to reduce latency and bandwidth - nikolay
http://ngxpagespeed.com/
======
nikolay
Also available for Apache [0] and Apache Traffic Server [1]!

[0]: [http://modpagespeed.com/](http://modpagespeed.com/)

[1]: [https://www.iispeed.com/pagespeed/products/ats-
pagespeed](https://www.iispeed.com/pagespeed/products/ats-pagespeed)

